# Drakes



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody see any Drakes yet??

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Anybody see any Drakes yet??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



As in brown drakes? If so seems very early. Especially given the late warm up.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Just thought with the recent warm up they may start soon... It is almost June

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in the area on Monday and I saw one on a Au Sable trib.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yah. In a normal year it wouldn't be far off. Need some warm nights to get things popping.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gonna check out a warm stretch of water friday.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Need to get through sulphurs first


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

How bad are mosquitos?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

crazydrake said:


> How bad are mosquitos?


Terrible

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

Gray drakes on the PM last weekend. There was an abundance of them, but saw no fish rise for well over an hour. Mosquitoes were all over the place too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Seen everything that comes before the brown drakes the last few nights!


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

The White was full of them Memorial weekend one nice fat brown surfacing three feet from me.Couldn't buy a bite.Also saw sulfurs, and skeetoes.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

There are a few drakes around now. Fished Monday night below Mio, and had good emergence, but no spin, at least up until around midnight when I left. Probably happened 5 minutes after!

Fished way further upstream last night, and had a pretty good spinner fall start around 10:30. This fish was slurping away. Not a monster, but still made my day!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice job. I love those late night brown pics.


----------

